# Mystery of Falling Birds?



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2011)

> (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> 
> The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> 
> ...



Global warming?  Is the end near?  You decide.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2011)

I think they dropped dead from witnessing the mess Obama has made of the economy. Just looking at the debt alone would make one drop dead.


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2011)

Chemtrails.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I think they dropped dead from witnessing the mess Obama has made of the economy. Just looking at the debt alone would make one drop dead.



You might very well be the most delusional poster on the board.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I think they dropped dead from witnessing the mess Obama has made of the economy. Just looking at the debt alone would make one drop dead.
> ...



That's a lie...but it wouldn't be the first.

Truthmatters holds the title.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Then you are runnin' a close second.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Not even. But thanks for the admission.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 3, 2011)

suspected hail storms or a lightening strike...will be interesting to see what the science people say....


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> >
> > The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> >
> ...



I wonder if it's related to the fish kill near Ozark.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 3, 2011)

red winged blackbirds and starlings will eat about anything


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 3, 2011)

Those mean nasty republicans caused all those poor black birds to starve to death.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds plausible:



> Officials also speculated that fireworks shot by New Year's revelers in the area might have caused severe stress in the birds. Rowe said Sunday there was evidence that large fireworks may have played a role.
> 
> "Initial examinations of a few of the dead birds showed trauma. Whether or not this trauma was from the force of hitting the ground when they fell or from something that contacted them in the air, we don't know," Rowe said.



But it could also be the many lights in cities confused the heck out of them and they died of exhaustion.


----------



## editec (Jan 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> >
> > The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> >
> ...


 
That is troubling.

Not a clue what the problem is, of course, but I do note this:

Birds have lungs which make them very suseptable to polluted air.

AT first blush, birds falling out of the sky by the thousands might be the result of some localized pollution.

OTOH, they might have been winging south and possibly having missed a feeding.   They'd still_ try_ to fly south but they'd starve on the way and while on the wing.

Otherwise?

Well that's what the autopsy will tell us.

 Autopsies are in order to see what actually killed them

If they died from the traumua of falling then they probably missed a feeding along the migration and just ran out of steam and dropped to their deaths.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Sounds plausible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.

In Arkansas.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 3, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds plausible:
> ...



Arkansas doesn't have cities?

The things you learn here.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 3, 2011)

The fact that there is a huge fish kill in a body of water in the area creates a very troubling possibility. What kind of poison could do that kind of damage both in the water and air?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> The fact that there is a huge fish kill in a body of water in the area creates a very troubling possibility. What kind of poison could do that kind of damage both in the water and air?



Or potentially to birds who fed on the fish....which was more what I was thinking. The Ozark area isn't all that far from where this happened, certainly not too far for a flock to travel before it would hit them. Although I've never heard of a red wing blackbird eating fish, now that I think about it. Aquatic insects from the area, perhaps?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a thought, I'll just throw it out there.

AR Geological Survey map of gas wells on the Fayetteville Shale:

Fayetteville Shale Gas Play

Note the line of the Arkansas River, marking the line between Crawford and Sebastian Counties on the western border, then disappearing as it crosses central Franklin County (where both Ozark and presumably the cause of the fish kill are located) and continuing as the line between Johnson and Logan Counties to the East of Franklin County. Here's another map showing where it runs:

Franklin County Arkansas Map

While the majority of gas drilling has taken place to the east, there are several wells in the immediate vicinity of the Arkansas in Franklin County.

I'm not much of an oil and gas person, but I know of some of the problems with contamination poorly or incorrectly drilled wells have caused in the past in local portions of the Marcellus. Would a botched gas well potentially have this kind of effect on wildlife?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's see Arkansas

Has anyone considered that a bunch of rednecks all fired their guns into the air to celebrate new year?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Let's see Arkansas
> 
> Has anyone considered that a bunch of rednecks all fired their guns into the air to celebrate new year?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Here's a thought, I'll just throw it out there.
> 
> AR Geological Survey map of gas wells on the Fayetteville Shale:
> 
> ...





I saw an article earlier about the fish and the weird thing is it's only one type of fish but not the others...


When I heard about the birds I thought maybe a storm or an electrical current.


----------



## Intense (Jan 3, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> red winged blackbirds and starlings will eat about anything



My first guess would be toxins or poison.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 3, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Let's see Arkansas
> 
> Has anyone considered that a bunch of rednecks all fired their guns into the air to celebrate new year?





Funnah!


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2011)

> Karen Rowe, an ornithologist for the commission, said the incident is not that unusual and is often caused by a lightning strike or high-altitude hail.
> 
> A strong storm system moved through the state earlier in the day Friday.
> 
> ...



Arkansas game officials probe mystery of falling birds - CNN.com


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 3, 2011)

My guess would be something poisoned both the birds and the fish. I have no idea where the poison came from or what it is, the scientists examining the dead animals should be able to figure it out in a few days.
I do wonder if it is related to the recent earthquakes in AR.
check this;
Earthquake List for Map Centered at 37N, 90W


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> suspected hail storms or a lightening strike...will be interesting to see what the science people say....



It was more than 5000 birds, that makes me question a lightening strike or even hail.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> My guess would be something poisoned both the birds and the fish. I have no idea where the poison came from or what it is, the scientists examining the dead animals should be able to figure it out in a few days.
> I do wonder if it is related to the recent earthquakes in AR.
> check this;
> Earthquake List for Map Centered at 37N, 90W



That's what made me think of the gas drilling that's going on. There's some speculation the drilling in that area contributed to the swarm. I haven't read enough to know if it's bogus, just skimmed an article about it, but AR is more geologically active than most folks realize.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 3, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eyFiClAzq8[/ame]​


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 3, 2011)

Lots of new BB guns!!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 3, 2011)

its in the river...the birds were most likely getting water there...now there are fish dead..what a mess


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> The fact that there is a huge fish kill in a body of water in the area creates a very troubling possibility. What kind of poison could do that kind of damage both in the water and air?



Maybe its all the hot air from the global warming zealots


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> its in the river...the birds were most likely getting water there...now there are fish dead..what a mess








> Arkansas officials are investigating the death of an estimated 100,000 fish in the state's northwest, but* suspect disease was to blame*, a state spokesman said Sunday.
> 
> Dead drum fish floated in the water and lined the banks of a 20-mile stretch of the Arkansas River near Ozark, about 125 miles northwest of Little Rock, said Keith Stephens of the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission. A tugboat operator discovered the fish kill Thursday night, and fisheries officials collected some of the dying animals to conduct tests.
> 
> ...



Massive fish kill blankets Arkansas River - CNN.com


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Valerie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > its in the river...the birds were most likely getting water there...now there are fish dead..what a mess
> ...



I wonder. It looks like a study done on the effect of natural gas in the water was done on ocean fish, and there was an indication that different species have different levels of tolerance:

Gas impact on fish and other marine organisms

I don't know how true that would be for this particular fish, or how the different species in the Arkansas would stack up if there were differences between them. But it's interesting to note local sources are stating the fish killed are "primarily" drum fish, not "entirely". 

Officials Investigate Dead Fish in Logan Co. - KFSM

I find it odd that all of these things happened within a few days of each other and all in areas where new gas drilling is happening.

Here's the gas play map again:

Fayetteville Shale Gas Play

The fish kill occurred near Ozark in central Franklin County, where there are a sprinkling of black dots near the location of the Arkansas River, and apparently extending east into neighboring Logan County.

The earthquake swarm was concentrated in Guy, which is to the east in Faulkner County in the area almost filled in with black.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Maps/US10/32.42.-95.-85.php

Beebe, the site of the bird kill, is east of that in White County, colored half blue and half pink on the map and also full of black dots.

The area is littered with small and often shallow faults, gas pockets and other geological hazards for drilling companies to deal with. I wonder if there's any way to match up these sites with numbers of fractured wells?

I'm not sure about any of this, it's just speculation. It's just very odd to me that it's all happening in a narrow band across the active drilling area and all within a few days. Some sort of geological activity could easily be to blame, even if it's not the drilling itself.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...





Wow, it does seem a rather suspicious location and timing...Hopefully the scientists can get to the bottom of it before it happens again!  

Maybe there was some sort of massive impact from an underground shift or explosion that only affected the schools of fish that were more vulnerable just by virtue of being in the wrong place at the wrong time...???

Same with the birds...Maybe they were slammed by a tornado or some other massive impact.


----------



## trlrtrash13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe it was the Heatch Care Reform. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMdcBWziKXc[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Valerie said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Got me, for all I know I'm full of hooey and none of it is connected at all. 

But when you look at where everything happened and then at the map of the active natural gas drilling, it lines up. It may not be the wells, it may be something else. The seismic activity may just have disrupted pockets of gas in the area where, duh, gas exists and they're drilling for it. 

The swarm of small quakes started I believe last Monday and are still happening today. The dead fish started appearing to the West of the swarm on Thursday, and the bird kill happened to the East of the swarm on Friday night. Now that's intriguing. Gonna go see if I can hunt up a fault map.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> >
> > The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> >
> ...



Manna from Heaven?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2011)

Intense said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > red winged blackbirds and starlings will eat about anything
> ...



My first thought as well.  They say it happened very fast though and it was contained within a relatively small radius...  5000 birds.  Eerie.


----------



## Samson (Jan 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Global warming?  Is the end near?  You decide.



It's obviously Bush's Fault.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone have a theory?  Birds drop dead out of the sky, and a 100,000 fish float belly up in the Arkansas river.  
[God's warning to the Republican's not to mess with the clean water, clean air act?]


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 3, 2011)

Funny, I had a bet with myself that you'd blame the GOP. You never fail to march lockstep with the droolers, do ya, WhineCrapper?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Funny, I had a bet with myself that you'd blame the GOP. You never fail to march lockstep with the droolers, do ya, WhineCrapper?



Mudwhistle already blamed Obama..


----------



## Intense (Jan 3, 2011)

Valerie said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Maybe they ate contaminated fish?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 3, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> >
> > The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> >
> ...



Same area as the tornadoes
Id  say it was a harp test.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I think they dropped dead from witnessing the mess Obama has made of the economy. Just looking at the debt alone would make one drop dead.



Yet you remain alive.  Are you lying, or really do believe Obama made a mess of the economy?  You can't be that stupid.


----------



## Intense (Jan 3, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I think they dropped dead from witnessing the mess Obama has made of the economy. Just looking at the debt alone would make one drop dead.
> ...



Obama Compounded a very already serious problem.  Quit while you are ahead.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 3, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Let's see Arkansas
> 
> Has anyone considered that a bunch of rednecks all fired their guns into the air to celebrate new year?



Arkansas has flying fish?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 3, 2011)

Intense said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Nope, he didn't, but you are entitled to your opinion, no matter how biased, partisan or stupid that opinion maybe.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a very interesting occurence. The physical proximity of the drilling, the small earthquakes, dead birds, dead fish. Connection or no connection? Really interested in what the scientists are going to tell us.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> ...



The tornadoes were in the extreme north and northwest parts of the state. And in southern Missouri.

Storm Prediction Center 20101231's Storm Reports

The fish kill was at the west end of the band of dots that goes across the state north of Little Rock, out where there's a handful all by themselves in Franklin County, and the bird kill was at the eastern end. 

Fayetteville Shale Gas Play

The earthquakes, BTW, are right about in the middle of all that black stuff.

Now if Little Rock had gotten a tsunami and a volcano had erupted at Hot Springs on top of it, THEN I'd say it was definitely a harp test.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 3, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Funny, I had a bet with myself that you'd blame the GOP. You never fail to march lockstep with the droolers, do ya, WhineCrapper?



Do not!  I simply reported a fact and added a bit of wry humor.  You take your ideology much too serously.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> This is a very interesting occurence. The physical proximity of the drilling, the small earthquakes, dead birds, dead fish. Connection or no connection? Really interested in what the scientists are going to tell us.



The earthquakes are interesting. They're in the approximate area of the Enola Swarm Area, which is more or less constantly active with these miniquake swarms. They had one in October and one in November too. But they're always pinpointed within a couple miles of Enola, and these are near Guy - which is several miles outside the normal swarm area. And there have never been occurrences like this before with an Enola swarm - that anyone knows of anyway. Related? Not related? Just odd coincidence?


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> [God's warning to the Republican's not to mess with the clean water, clean air act?]





Wry Catcher said:


> Yet you remain alive.  Are you lying, or really do believe Obama made a mess of the economy?  You can't be that stupid.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAgceen153I[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

Strange thing happened. But whats even stranger is the clean up crew in the hazmat suits, and not evacuating anyone. Something isreally wrong here. Any suggestions?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooZxZhpMSl0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 4, 2011)

My guess is methane.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> My guess is methane.



I don't know maybe but this was also reported at the same time
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiyVzqRvQ6c[/ame]


In this video fireworks are the blame but has does fireworls account for the mass fish death?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p5Y9KDFly0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is methane.
> ...



Both within 24 hours of each other, in geologically active areas where active natural gas drilling is taking place and with a swarm of microquakes taking place smack dab in between them?

Yep, methane seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Intense (Jan 4, 2011)

Merged.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



That sounds  like a very good possibility.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

After reading a few replies I see one key pharse "global warming being the cause". Do you really want to go in that direction?

If you do then we can also add the government caused the mass killing to push the global warming agenda.


----------



## Intense (Jan 4, 2011)

LABARRE &#8212; Hundreds of dead and dying birds littered a quarter-mile stretch of highway in Pointe Coupee Parish on Monday as motorists drove over and around them.

State biologists are trying to determine what led to the deaths of the estimated 500 red-winged blackbirds and starlings on La. 1 just down the road from Pointe Coupee Central High School.

The discovery of the dead birds &#8212; some of which were lying face down, clumped in groups, while others were face up with their wings outstretched and rigid legs pointing upward &#8212; comes just three days after more than 3,000 blackbirds rained down from the sky in Beebe, Ark.

Necropsies performed Monday on the birds in Arkansas showed the birds suffered internal injuries that formed blood clots leading to their deaths, The Associated Press reported.

In Louisiana, biologists with the state Department of Wildlife and Fisheries spent part of the day Monday scooping up some of the birds in Pointe Coupee Parish to be sent for testing at labs in Georgia and Wisconsin.

2theadvocate.com | News | Mass La. bird deaths puzzle investigators &mdash; Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

Intense said:


> LABARRE  Hundreds of dead and dying birds littered a quarter-mile stretch of highway in Pointe Coupee Parish on Monday as motorists drove over and around them.
> 
> State biologists are trying to determine what led to the deaths of the estimated 500 red-winged blackbirds and starlings on La. 1 just down the road from Pointe Coupee Central High School.
> 
> ...



Many of the birds in AR were alive when they hit the ground and for some time after too, according to witnesses.

Now this is just getting creepy.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 4, 2011)

Intense said:


> LABARRE  Hundreds of dead and dying birds littered a quarter-mile stretch of highway in Pointe Coupee Parish on Monday as motorists drove over and around them.
> 
> State biologists are trying to determine what led to the deaths of the estimated 500 red-winged blackbirds and starlings on La. 1 just down the road from Pointe Coupee Central High School.
> 
> ...



So thousands of them suffered bodily injuries that resulted in clots forming in their blood, and then cutting off circulation, which caused them to fall from the sky, all within the same hour of time.

This is why Arkansas is not known for Science


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 4, 2011)

I heard that the fireworks theory is that these birds don't have good night vision, were stunned by the fireworks, got confused and started running into houses.  I don't like that one because people are describing it as the birds falling out of the sky.  It seems trumped up, like they're hiding something.

This is very weird and the methane theory seems interesting.  That could also account for the fishes.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

Not far from Baton Rouge. 

Pointe Coupee Parish Louisiana Map

That's a big oil and gas area too, which means methane could still easily be implicated. 

List of maps for oil and gas fields in Pointe Coupee Parish:

Topographic Map Oilfield Features in Pointe Coupee Parish, Louisiana

But why now, and why there? Baton Rouge isn't a seismically active area to my knowledge. There's certainly been nothing recent.

Map Centered at 32N, 95W


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> I heard that the fireworks theory is that these birds don't have good night vision, were stunned by the fireworks, got confused and started running into houses.  I don't like that one because people are describing it as the birds falling out of the sky.  It seems trumped up, like they're hiding something.
> 
> This is very weird and the methane theory seems interesting.  That could also account for the fishes.



It certainly would. And the fact that many of the birds were reportedly still alive. Methane poisoning even at a non-lethal level would definitely disorient them, it would be similar to being incredibly drunk. 

Fireworks? The locals in Beebe are saying it rained birds from about 11:30 till close to dawn. Nope, I think they just have no clue and are trying to make it sound as innocuous as possible. If it was methane, the gas would most likely have dissipated long ago. They may find traces dissolved in the water of the Arkansas if they can discover the source, but they won't find any in the air around Beebe.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 4, 2011)

daveman said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sorry haarp


----------



## Christophera (Jan 4, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very interesting occurence. The physical proximity of the drilling, the small earthquakes, dead birds, dead fish. Connection or no connection? Really interested in what the scientists are going to tell us.
> ...



Therewereplenty of reports of toxic rain even further north following the use of corexit dispersant.  The fish and bird die off are a first, the gas drilling and earthquakes are not a first.  I posted on the geographic relationship of the gulf spill in the fish thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...le-section-of-arkansas-river.html#post3159982


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 4, 2011)

Christophera said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...





This is what's happening in the Marcellus Shale, my backyard:

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Fractured wells can contaminate water or even air in a hot minute if done improperly, as you can see in the video. Or it can work its way to the surface and into water on its own, as a result of seismic or other geologic activity. Releases can be large scale or very localized and brief, depending on the geology of the area. 

All of these kills occurred in gas producing areas and primarily affected one species. Natural gas is almost entirely methane. Methane is poisonous, and some species have higher tolerance than others. 

Do the math. I realize the whole situation is a tinfoil hatter's dream, but the real explanation is likely the most obvious. The question is, why now and why in only these places? The autopsies won't answer that one, IMO they should be sending in geologists.


----------



## Christophera (Jan 4, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Since we have a global distribution in a shared time period, and the atmosphere is shared, and toxins that are vapor can be distributed anywhere, the widespread problem is quite clearly related to the gulf BP leak and corexit.  I have little confidence in science, we knows who owns it.

FALLING/Dead BIRDS

Kentucky
QTY < 100
Type: Small Birds (not Stated)
Suspected Cause Cold Stress
Actual Cause : Unknown
[link to www.wpsdlocal6.com]

Louisiana
QTY 500
Type: Starlings and Blackbirds
Suspected Cause : Weather
Actual: Unknown
Links:
[link to theintelhub.com]
[link to www.wbrz.com]

Arkansas
QTY ~5000
Type: Blackbird, Starling, Grackle
Suspected Cause : weather/fireworks
Actual Cause : Unknown
Links:
[link to www.eturbonews.com]
[link to www.theglobeandmail.com]

Arizona
QTY >65
Type: Bats
Suspected cause : Weather
Actual Cause : Unknown
[link to www.azcentral.com]

Japan
QTY < 30
Type: Various (Mainly Swan/Heron)
Suspected Cause : Bird Flu
Actual: Unknown
Links :
[link to www.upi.com]

[link to www.nytimes.com]



DEAD FISH

Arkansas
> 100,000
Type: Drum
Suspected Cause
Actual Cause Unknown
Links:
[link to www.todaysthv.com]

Maryland
> 10,000
Type: Menhayden, spots and croakers/various
Suspected Cause Cold Stress
Actual Cause : Unknown
Links:
[link to www.wbaltv.com]

South Wales (UK)
QTY>~ 100's
Type: Various Carp/Bream/Other
Suspected Cause Cold Weather
Actual Cause Unknown
Links:
[link to www.bymnews.com]


Brazil
QTY: ~Millions (100 tons)
Type: Sardines
Suspected cause :Unknown
Actual Cause : Unknown
Links:
[link to freerepublic.com]
[link to www.parana-online.com.br]

Italy (Scarlino)
QTY 100,000s
Type: Clams/Small fish/Shellfish/Crabs/Flatfish
Suspected Cause : Pollution
Actual Cause : Unknown
Links :
[link to corrierefiorentino.corriere.it]

New Zealand
Type: Snapper
[link to www.nzherald.co.nz]


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 4, 2011)

why suddenly do i not believe a word of this?  if it were 'natural' wouldnt it have happened on a large scale like this before?  and now suddenly it happens twice


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> >
> > The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> >
> ...



The Arkansans ran out of chickens and cousins to diddle, so they diddled the red winged blackbirds.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> why suddenly do i not believe a word of this?  if it were 'natural' wouldnt it have happened on a large scale like this before?  and now suddenly it happens twice



There is one posibilkity that has not been mentioned.

'Millions exposed' in 1960s experiments

During the early 1960s millions of people were exposed to clouds of radioactive xenon gas from the Harwell Nuclear Research Establishment, the BBC has discovered. 

BBC NEWS | UK | England | 'Millions exposed' in 1960s experiments

US admits chemical weapons tests

The Pentagon has published previously secret information revealing that it carried out more extensive tests of chemical and biological warfare agents than had previously been thought. 

The tests took place in the 1960s and early 70s. 
BBC NEWS | Americas | US admits chemical weapons tests

Pentagon: Chem, bio tests involved U.S. troops
CNN.com - Pentagon: Chem, bio tests involved U.S. troops - May 23, 2002

Could the government be doing more test?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 4, 2011)

Im laughing..........well over 100,000 birds are killed every year by the stupid ass windmills that assholes like Old Rocks advocate for. Now........a few birds fall out of the sky and its news.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2011)

wow 

Top US Official MURDERED for Exposing Cause of Bird & Fish Kills WMD Phosgene

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoQvdkIq2mI&feature=bulletin[/ame]


John P Wheeler III: Former Special Assistant to the Secretary of the Air Force, Member of Council on Foreign Relations, Consultant to Mitre Corporation Found Dumped in Landfill 
cryptogon.com  John P Wheeler III: Former Special Assistant to the Secretary of the Air Force, Member of Council on Foreign Relations, Consultant to Mitre Corporation Found Dumped in Landfill


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



My first thought was botulism poisoning in a near by water supply.  We had a case of this in NM a while back...killed many ducks (and other small animals).

Once infected they can spread it to other animals that they come in contact with.


----------



## Intense (Jan 4, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



HANTAVIRUS
Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome is a severe respiratory illness that can be deadly. It is caused by the Sin Nombre virus, one of a family of viruses that is found worldwide. It can be transmitted by infected rodents through urine, droppings, or saliva. 

Humans can contract the disease when they breathe in aerosolized virus. HPS was first recognized in 1993 and has since been identified throughout the United States. Although rare, HPS is potentially deadly. Rodent control in and around the home remains the primary strategy for preventing hantavirus infection.

Hantavirus Activity in New Mexico
(updated 10/14/2010)


Map of Human Cases of Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome in New Mexico, 2010

&#9632;The first case of hantavirus pulmonary syndrome in New Mexico this year has been confirmed in a McKinley County woman (see press release of 05/06/2010).
&#9632;New Mexico had four cases of hantavirus pulmonary syndrome in 2009. None of these was fatal.
&#9632;In 2008, New Mexico had two cases of hantavirus pulmonary syndrome, both of which were fatal.
&#9632;There were three cases in 2007, one of which was fatal.
&#9632;New Mexico has reported a total of 83 hantavirus pulmonary syndrome cases with 33 deaths since 1975.


Hantavirus Health Data in New Mexico - Epidemiology & Response Division


----------



## Douger (Jan 4, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing..........well over 100,000 birds are killed every year by the stupid ass windmills that assholes like Old Rocks advocate for. Now........a few birds fall out of the sky and its news.


That's interesting. I live right near a huge windmill farm where I give horseback tours and have NEVER seen a dead bird.
Unlike you, birds are intelligent.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2011)

Intense said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yep...nasty stuff.  We get warnings for Hantavirus every summer along with Bubonic plague, which is transmitted the same way. Rodents and small flea infested animals.

Get lots of reports about the West Nile virus also....we like to live dangerously out here in the desert 

West Nile Virus is a mosquito-borne disease that was first seen in North America in 1999. The most serious manifestation of West Nile Virus infection is fatal encephalitis (inflammation of the brain) in humans and horses, as well as mortality in certain domestic and wild birds. Cases of West Nile Virus in New Mexico have occurred every year since 2003, though decreasing numbers of cases have been reported, from 209 in 2003, 88 in 2004, 33 in 2005 and 8 human cases in 2006. The number of cases increased to 60 in 2007. West Nile Virus infections in humans occur seasonally, with the peak of cases in late summer and early fall.

The risk of acquiring West Nile Virus can be reduced by:

&#9632;Using insect repellent 
&#9632;Reducing the amount of time spent outdoors at dusk and dawn when mosquitoes are most active
&#9632;Having screens on your doors and windows to keep mosquitoes out
&#9632;Emptying or eliminating water holding containers (where mosquitoes lay their eggs) such as tires, flower pots and buckets


----------



## daveman (Jan 5, 2011)

Before the consipiracy kooks get all wound up, I'd like to point out that most of the bird and fish kills were of one species each:  Drum fish and red winged blackbirds. 

So that drastically limits the possible causes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 5, 2011)

daveman said:


> Before the consipiracy kooks get all wound up, I'd like to point out that most of the bird and fish kills were of one species each:  Drum fish and red winged blackbirds.
> 
> So that drastically limits the possible causes.



True, but for the most part the same species would be together. It's not a far strech to go in any direction with that.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 5, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Before the consipiracy kooks get all wound up, I'd like to point out that most of the bird and fish kills were of one species each:  Drum fish and red winged blackbirds.
> ...



Roosting birds, for the most part yes. Although other species often roost with red winged blackbirds, such as grackles and starlings. And they were among the birds found in both locations. But whatever contaminant or disease affected them would have had to be very specific or localized.

In a 20-mile segment of a popular sport fishing river?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 5, 2011)

Douger said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Im laughing..........well over 100,000 birds are killed every year by the stupid ass windmills that assholes like Old Rocks advocate for. Now........a few birds fall out of the sky and its news.
> ...






OK then.................perhaps a visit to the eye doctor is in order s0n................

Robert Bryce: Windmills Are Killing Our Birds - WSJ.com




*Oooooooooooooooooops!!!!!*


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Great Article. Sounds like Government Policy is again violating Rights by selective prosecution. So what else is new?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 5, 2011)

Douger said:


> That's interesting. I live right near a huge windmill farm where I give horseback tours and have NEVER seen a dead bird.



Look down  not up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Add Middle Tennessee to the list of places where flocks of birds have shown up dead. Earlier in the week, birds were found dead in Arkansas, Louisiana, Kentucky and Texas. Flock Of Birds Found Dead In Wilson County - Nashville News Story - WSMV Nashville


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Texans are observing hundreds of dead birds on an East Texas bridge, according to a breaking report by KLTV in Tyler. This latest discovery compounds the mystery of recent reported discoveries of dozens, hundreds, even thousands of dead birds and fish documented in the southern United States as well as dead wildlife reports in other parts of the world this week. Around 200 birds were found dead on a Hwy 155 bridge over the Lake O&#8217; the Pines, this morning.The cause of death of the birds identified as American Coots is unknown. Breaking News, Current Events, Latest News and World Events at allvoices.com contributed-news/ 7800408-now-east-texas-also-reports-hundreds-of-dead-birds


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 6, 2011)

THERE'S been another inexplicable case of dead animals with dozens of dead fish washing up on a New Zealand beach.
&#039;Carpet&#039; of dead snapper on New Zealand beaches | The Australian



Quote:
In a week that saw unexplained massive bird deaths in the southern United States, up to 100 birds were found lying in a snow-covered street in Sweden Wednesday, officials said.
&#8220;Most were dead,&#8221; Christer Olofsson of rescue services in the southwestern town of Falkoeping said of the 50 to 100 jackdaw birds, a type of crow.
Ornithologist Anders Wirdheim said the find was surprising.
&#8220;This is unusual,&#8221; he told tabloid Aftonbladet, which posted online a reader&#8217;s photo of dozens of black birds littering a snow-covered road.
&#8220;They are probably jackdaws. They spend the winter in large flocks. If they are exposed to disturbances, they can become so stressed that they fly themselves to death,&#8221; he said.
Mr. Olofsson told AFP the birds were first spotted around midnight by a police patrol, and that five had been taken in for analysis.
More dead birds found, this time in Sweden | Posted | National Post


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> why suddenly do i not believe a word of this?  if it were 'natural' wouldnt it have happened on a large scale like this before?  and now suddenly it happens twice




I agree and it feels like a government or corporate screwup.  Ok, it seems like a cover up too.  A Bird dying should be easier to figure out.


----------



## Douger (Jan 6, 2011)

CBBC - Newsround - Mystery over dead fish in Brazil
Next.


----------



## Douger (Jan 6, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Altamont .An antique high speed piece of shit farm that all of you oil soaked, right wing lunatics focus on every time someone brings up wind power.
If the Bahhhhhwd of Dywektahhhhz that runs that piece of shit would spend the money to upgrade the problem would be solved. When you submit such a proposal to these   UP: Directors and Officers  animals,    it's out of the question.
Typical murka.

The new technology has windmills turning slowly even in 100 mph winds.
Like I said. I live near a huge one and give gringos horseback tours. Ask the Wall Street Jewnals authors how much time they've spent around one.

Sell your trailer and come on down ! I'll set you up with a tent on the farm and let you count. You can watch toucans, parrots,the occasional Macaw, hawks, vultures and all sorts of birds flying around up there. I'll give you $100 for every one you find killed by the mills. With your mindse.........err thin....er....*bleating suenos* you could quickly become a wealthy murkin !


----------



## editec (Jan 6, 2011)

How can this be _a mystery?_

An autopsie would tell us the cause of death.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2011)

People who live there should rise up and DEMAND an explanation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's the Aflockalypse: More mass animal deaths see thousands of fish found floating in Florida and 200 birds dead on Texas bridge
Britain, 40,000 devil crabs join list of casualties



Read more: Animal death mystery: Jackdaws in Sweden, fish in Brazil and New Zealand, crabs in England | Mail Online


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 6, 2011)

now in sweden. i´m really scared about this.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> now in sweden. i´m really scared about this.



I'm seriously worried and I'm not the conspiracy theory type.  Wth is going on?  



> Zephaniah 1:3
> 
> "I will sweep away both men and animals; I will sweep away the birds of the air and the fish of the sea. The wicked will have only heaps of rubble when I cut off man from the face of the earth," declares the LORD.



I don't think I've ever quoted the bible in my life,


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

editec said:


> How can this be _a mystery?_
> 
> An autopsie would tell us the cause of death.



Probably. 

IF it's something they test for, as far as a poison or contaminant. Then they still have to go back and locate the source. 

Are they testing them for signs of localized methane, carbon monoxide or other gas poisoning from a geological source?

I've never heard of any disease this localized and specific, not to mention quick enough to wipe out an entire flock in the space of a couple hours, but if they exist are they including them in the tests? 

How much time and money are they willing to spend? Or does "they all developed blunt force trauma and internal damage by magic in the air and fell to the ground, which did not harm them" work for their budget? 

I can guarantee there's a rational, tinfoil free explanation here. Just wish we knew what it was. Still the only common denominator I've been able to find looking at the maps is new natural gas exploration or drilling - for both events in Arkansas, Louisiana, Texas, Tennessee and Kentucky. Haven't looked up the others yet. But if that's the culprit, why the timing? Makes no sense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > How can this be _a mystery?_
> ...



There is a logical reason but you and most have been programed to disbelieve and deny it.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



All right, bigreb. You're on.

Come up with a theory that explains why only these species in these pinpointed, dispersed geographical locations both inside and outside the US were affected. Please elaborate as to how whatever it is that was done affected only these particular species in only these particular tiny areas ranging from a block or two to 1 mile by 1/2 mile, over a period of approximately 72 hours, and be sure to add what was used to kill targeted species this quickly but leave everything and everyone else in the areas unharmed.

As for the fish kill in the Arkansas, please also elaborate how a 20-mile stretch of river was covered with dead bottom dwelling fish but sport fish were not touched. Also explain the location where the kill began, at a dam near Ozark, and how much of the river was directly affected by the source of disease or contamination and how much was the river carrying contaminants and/or corpses east. Which is something I haven't seen on any reports, so nobody seems to know how large the actual source of contamination was. It could also have been very small - or not.

Marine fish kills are quite common and often have easily identifiable sources and/or historical precedent, such as the kill in Maryland, so you can leave those out for now. Any that turn up to be unprecedented or without reasonable explanation can be added in later.

If you can find something that explains it all without relying on the murder of a man for "whistle blowing" who was dead before any of it happened or widespread airplane releases of chemical weapons that, amazingly, affected nothing else or any other stuff that leaves the facts out of it, I'm game.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



From your tone and manner in your post I decline to say. Find out for yourself.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Have it your way. 

I am looking for myself. Like I said, so far I can find only one common denominator and that still leaves the question of synchronicity. So I'm as stumped as anybody else as to why only there, why only those and the biggest question: why only then.

Can't ignore the facts, but nothing I've seen so far addresses them all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Don't you find the murder of John Wheeler and the timing of his death strange?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Sounds plausible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beebe is not a city.  well to someone From Ark, it is, but in reality it isn't.

If it was fireworks then this would happen WAY more often


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ark is full of swamps.

Miners used birds to test for gas.

Swamps put out gas.


That's my shot in the dark.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Who doesn't find the murder itself strange? But the real question is do I find it strange in relation to this particular issue. And the answer to that is no. I see no evidence of any link and the timeline laid out doesn't fit. Nor does the rest of the theory explain the localized effects, the species specific effects, the timing or the widely dispersed pattern. What's the common denominator?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Ark is full of swamps.
> 
> Miners used birds to test for gas.
> 
> ...



If I had to bet I'd still go with methane poisoning. I keep going back to all of these being in areas producing natural gas, which is almost entirely methane. Birds are sensitive to it, which is as you point out why they were used in mines. Drum fish are bottom dwellers, and would be in closest contact with the likely source of gas releases seeping up from the bed. And gas releases can be very localized and brief, a "burp" if you will.  

If it were just Arkansas, earthquake activity might explain two releases at about the same time in the same general area. But there were no earthquakes in TX, LA, KY, TN, or any of the other areas. So the question I still have is, why all those different places all at the same time?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...




OK then thats settled. I have heard that the government had Iraqs Phosgene poisonous gas stockpiled and some of it was used in testing done in Arkansas. It is also claimed that the Phosgene was to be shipped to Afhganistan.to be used there. Wheeler because of his position knew about it and the rest is history.

Here's a link.

Top US Official Murdered After Arkansas Weapons Test Causes Mass Death | EUTimes.net

Not saying it's true but....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Birds and fish are dying everywhere cold and warm places

Birds and Fish are now Dying all Around the World | EUTimes.net

The list grows


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Assuming it happened as your link says it did, how does it explain the bird kills that happened at the same time in other places not sharing a common water supply, not downwind and not linked by any other natural means of disbursal? TX, LA, TN, KY, and the real headscratcher in Sweden. And why did it only affect one flock, or one species, in one small area of each place and not others? 

I suppose there's nothing but common sense indicating there's probably a link between most or all of the events, but if there isn't then what? Was there a similar occurrence at each site? It just leaves too many holes for me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I don't know. If this is man made it's on a global scale. In about a week or so I suspect the UN will cliam this is the effects of climate change.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That's no worse than "they all developed blunt force trauma, internal bruising and blood clots from some unknown something or other BEFORE they fell to the ground."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Not exactly my point. When I said on a global scale what I meant to imply was that to create global acceptance of climate change there has to be a crisis to force people to accept the agenda. This could very well be it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Given the present fights concerning types of natural gas drilling and the environmental people, would the report of methane poisoning be allowed out, if that was found to be the case? Even if the methane release was triggered by an earthquake, and not man's activities.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Lordy, lordy, put on the little tin hat, watch for black helicopters and sing praises to Joe McCarthy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Given the present fights concerning types of natural gas drilling and the environmental people, would the report of methane poisoning be allowed out, if that was found to be the case? Even if the methane release was triggered by an earthquake, and not man's activities.



Rocks this is happening everywhere whats the chances of methane gases leaking everyw where at around the same time?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...





OK what ever  You read one post and now it's 
Catt this is why I did not want to discuss it. Remeber my first post to you?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ark is full of swamps.
> ...



It may have just been a subtle shift of something that was a long time coming. like that burp.

There was a story on the Discovery channel, where they found a herd of dead bison, turns out one of the vents put out enough co2 for long enough to kill them.

Bad things happen all the time, Ark just got the eventual double whammy.

that

Or it's the end of days and everyone dies 12/23/12.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2011)

You brought up international conspiracies. There is no international climate conspiracy. 

And the death of the birds and fish in that region is disturbing, whatever the cause.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



It's happening everywhere  There are new reports ifrom other countries of mass fish and bird deaths


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2011)

As the climate change impacts agriculture, we all will see the change. Russia, Pakistan, Australia, Argentina, and Uraguay right now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> You brought up international conspiracies. There is no international climate conspiracy.
> 
> And the death of the birds and fish in that region is disturbing, whatever the cause.



Are you 100% sure about that? 



> There is no international climate conspiracy.



I'm sure all those climate scientist in Engalnd were kind of pissed when they were outed for the lie they pushed as fact. If I pushed a lie and believed in my cause I would do anything to make sure that my cause moved forward. You have way to much faith in leaders of this world.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Given the present fights concerning types of natural gas drilling and the environmental people, would the report of methane poisoning be allowed out, if that was found to be the case? Even if the methane release was triggered by an earthquake, and not man's activities.
> ...



The one common denominator I've been able to find, leaving out the Maryland fish kill which has happened under similar weather conditions in recent history, is they're all in natural gas producing areas. Specifically where there is exploration or active drilling going on. Methane releases, as a result of either the drilling itself or other, natural causes where the gas exists and has an avenue of escape, are common in those areas and would explain everything except that one detail - timing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I guess well just have to wait on the government say... I mean report of the cause of the deaths.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Heres a lknk from that last link I posted 
Victoria river mysteriously turns bright green

Victoria river mysteriously turns bright green | Posted | National Post

This has happen before the mass bird kill


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

penguins, petrels and other seabirds are dying too? However shortages in food source could explain that.

Weather patterns lead to mass bird deaths | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Heres a lknk from that last link I posted
> Victoria river mysteriously turns bright green
> 
> Victoria river mysteriously turns bright green | Posted | National Post
> ...



No offense, but when you add in the fountain that sounds suspiciously like a pledge class prank. 

What turns water day glo green and harms nothing in or around it? Flourescein? Never heard of it. Looks like it has a lot of medical uses.

Green chemical in B.C. river not toxic, study confirms | Posted | National Post



Open the wiki article and go down to "St. Patrick's Day". I wonder if somebody got a bright idea.

Chicago River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rikules (Jan 6, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I think they dropped dead from witnessing the mess Obama has made of the economy. Just looking at the debt alone would make one drop dead.



although one can say that obama has not significantly helped our economy it must be stressed that  our current economic situation (mess) has been building for a long time.

blaming it all on obama shows an incredible amount of stupidity (and lack of responsibility) on YOUR part

are you really so fkn stupid that you actually think this mess is all obamas fault?


----------



## rikules (Jan 6, 2011)

daveman said:


> Chemtrails.



"Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free."

but not TOO MUCH freedom...
 we can't allow gays the freedom to marry
nor should we allow people the freedom to smoke pot
and since divorce and single parents are such a nuisance to us conservatives we must not allow people the freedom to have children if they are NOT married
nor should we allow them the freedom to divorce

and since America IS a christian nation we MUST enforce christian/biblical laws!


we will never be truly free until we are free from all the  things we fear and hate


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a lknk from that last link I posted
> ...



Fluorescite (Fluorescein) Drug Information: User Reviews, Side Effects, Drug Interactions and Dosage at RxList


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2011)

Gee, mass bird deaths are fairly common.  Apparently when you add in the news media, it is the end times.  Global warming fakery on a smaller scale.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 6, 2011)

*And this has just as much to do with the bird kills as your silly post.*

http://www.skepticalscience.com/docs/Guide_to_Skepticism.pdf

A new resource - high rez climate graphicsPosted on 14 December 2010 by John Cook
Graphics used in science communication are often complicated and overburdened with details, trying to provide as much information as possible. But when you're communicating science to a broad audience, your visuals need to contain just the bare minimum required to get the message across. Cram too much detail in there and your meaning can get lost in a sea of factoids. So often when I scratch around for good climate graphics to communicate the required message, I can't find anything simple enough and am forced I create my own. As the number of visuals at Skeptical Science have built up over time, I often get asked for high rez versions for powerpoint presentations or print publications. Especially since The Scientific Guide to Global Warming Skepticism was released. So to make things easier for everyone (and let's be honest, to save me time in the long run), I've created a new resource: Climate Graphics by Skeptical Science, featuring high rez versions of the original graphics created at Skeptical Science.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> *And this has just as much to do with the bird kills as your silly post.*
> 
> http://www.skepticalscience.com/docs/Guide_to_Skepticism.pdf
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2011)

By Jimmy Mengel
Thursday, January 6th, 2011

Potentially toxic &#8220;frack water&#8221; is continuing to make its way into Pennsylvania's rivers and streams, according to a new AP report.

&#8220;Fracking&#8221; (a nickname for hydraulic fracturing) has been an energy buzzword this year as more areas are opened up for natural gas exploration.

The process involves drilling a mile or more below the earth's surface and blasting a pressurized solution of water, sand, and chemicals to fracture the rocks below and release the natural gas.

The drilling companies have maintained the fracking process is safe, and the chemicals used would not do any significant harm to the environment.

However, the process creates a tremendous amount of wastewater which contain both fracking chemicals as well as heavy metals. In most areas, the wastewater is disposed of in deep underground wells.

Pennsylvania's geology, however, makes that approach expensive and difficult, so companies process the wastewater in treatment plants instead.


What distresses many of Pennsylvania's citizens is the fact that treatment plants only partially treat the wastewater, then discharge it into nearby rivers and streams.

Pennsylvanians get their drinking water from these same rivers and streams.

And some of those fracking chemicals &#8212; which some companies have heavily guarded for some time &#8212; can be carcinogenic in large doses.

According to state records, 3.6 million barrels of wastewater were treated and emptied into rivers from June 2009 to June 2010...

More frightening still, due to incomplete data from drilling companies and a weak reporting system, almost 50 million tons can't even be accounted for!

Pennsylvania has already had settlements with several less than scrupulous fracking companies.

Fracking Still Fouling Pennsylvania Drinking Water


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Intense said:


> By Jimmy Mengel
> Thursday, January 6th, 2011
> 
> Potentially toxic frack water is continuing to make its way into Pennsylvania's rivers and streams, according to a new AP report.
> ...



We  knew that was coming didn't we?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > By Jimmy Mengel
> ...



It is happening. Some of it practically in my backyard, on properties I worked with and with people I know. Another thing that's happening is both small and large scale methane gas releases. Did you see the CNN video I posted earlier in the thread on that? Scary stuff.

Apparently some of the drilling companies weren't following proper methods.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



It's scary alright. The price of natrual gas will go through the roof including all types of fuel, if obama places a frezze on anymore drilling.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You don't need a freeze, Lord knows these areas are severely depressed and need the income as much as anyone. But better oversight of how the waste is handled and competent geologists familiar with the local situation instead of brought in from Texas and Louisiana would be a good thing. The NE Marcellus is not the Gulf Basin is not the Barnett, ya know?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I wager obama will call for a freeze.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm not so sure on that. He's been pretty good about ignoring it for 2 years now.

I have to say the State is doing a good job going after the violators but leaving the others alone. It takes a while though, and if too much of it goes on how are they going to get leases at all?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting. I live right near a huge windmill farm where I give horseback tours and have NEVER seen a dead bird.
> ...



Pearls before swine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Two years ago we did not have all these wildlife deaths. As for the leases and if this continues What I foresee I don't like.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 6, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPToDj16Xx0[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 6, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I had a bet with myself that you'd blame the GOP. You never fail to march lockstep with the droolers, do ya, WhineCrapper?
> ...



heh


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The money is needed, but leases are voluntary and most people aren't going to give up the usefulness or value of their land over it. Reining the slipshod companies in and making sure it stays that way is essential if you actually want drilling to continue by the competent.

A lot of people foresaw problems from the start. When it was first opened up for exploration, certain gas companies sent up their own title searchers to seek out the properties where they wanted leases. Not a big deal, right? Except PA and TX have completely different land systems and methods of indexing and record keeping. These guys didn't even know how to read a PA deed, let alone search a chain of title. 

A bunch of leases had to be litigated or voided because of it. The locals in the business sat back and laughed. 

Now imagine what happened when they relied on scientists who had no prior knowledge of Appalachian geology? Can't void that oops.

It's not all of the companies, some hired or partnered up with locals to learn the system before going in hog wild and had no problems. But you could tell right off the bat who was professional and who couldn't care less.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 6, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's the *Aflockalypse*: More mass animal deaths see thousands of fish found floating in Florida and 200 birds dead on Texas bridge
> Britain, 40,000 devil crabs join list of casualties
> 
> 
> ...



Is that anything like the


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the *Aflockalypse*: More mass animal deaths see thousands of fish found floating in Florida and 200 birds dead on Texas bridge
> ...



I wouldn't make jokes like that since no one knows exactly whats going on. It may be nothing but it's kind of hard to diregard mass animal deaths world wide during the same time period.


----------



## Samson (Jan 6, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Gee, mass bird deaths are fairly common.  Apparently when you add in the news media, it is the end times.  Global warming fakery on a smaller scale.



USA Today reported that fireworks set off to celebrate New Year's scared the flock out of their roost.

The birds couldn't see ant night.

They flew into the ground, houses, etc.....crash landing


----------



## MajinLink (Jan 6, 2011)

I heard about the bird thing the other day. As long as they stay away from my house I don't care


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2011)

Samson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, mass bird deaths are fairly common.  Apparently when you add in the news media, it is the end times.  Global warming fakery on a smaller scale.
> ...



I don't think the fish crashed.  Too many areas were effected. What is the word on Toxicity?


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2011)

MajinLink said:


> I heard about the bird thing the other day. As long as they stay away from my house I don't care



If it is related to disease or contaminant, we all should care.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2011)

Intense said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > I heard about the bird thing the other day. As long as they stay away from my house I don't care
> ...




There was one catastrophic thing that happened to make them fall out of the sky and for a hundred thousand fish to die all at once.  I don't think it's disease.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

MajinLink said:


> I heard about the bird thing the other day. As long as they stay away from my house I don't care



What effects the animals will also affect humans, isn't that what the liberals eco nuts say all the time?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > I heard about the bird thing the other day. As long as they stay away from my house I don't care
> ...



Tell that to all the conservative sportsmen who would like to continue hunting and fishing. And the conservatives who are just as SOL as the liberals when their farmland is suddenly contaminated, their livestock diseased, they have to have a vent stack in their front yard to keep their house from blowing up or they can't use their wells.

Nothing is ever that black and white, bigreb. Not in real life.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > I heard about the bird thing the other day. As long as they stay away from my house I don't care
> ...



vegetables are at risk, too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...



I suggest you you go back in the ground then.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...



Thank God for the hunter and fishermen. A quick death due to a bullet or hook is a lot better then straving to death due to over population.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't do either, but most of my family and friends do. No arguments here. In fact I know a lot of folks who fill their freezers that way. Or donate it to local food pantries with the facilities for distribution. It's good eatin' and one hell of a lot cheaper than the market. 

But my point is concern over an unknown contaminant or disease in the environment isn't just a liberal thing. At least not here, and not in AR either I'm sure. Fishing is a lifestyle in some parts of the state.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I agree, but what pissed me off was the comment if it not in my backyard I don't care. That has to stop


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Agreed. These things can spread too quickly and affect too much land, water, wildlife and human activity (or health) to be all "whatever" about it. You think gas prices would rise, wait till you see food prices if it's something that end up affecting farmland, poultry or livestock on a large scale. Or health care costs and availability if you have an outbreak of human contamination or disease. Or your water bill if they suddenly have to treat for fifteen new things to make it safe for your tap.

Doubt it will stop though, NIMBY is human nature.


----------



## Douger (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I agree, but what pissed me off was the comment if it not in my backyard I don't care. That has to stop


Its uh   murkin thang. Just like the clowns that don't have a single thought about the Nazi empire sending in the goons to bomb the shit out of infrastructure and strife weddings because it's "over there".
Well. There's going to be BILLIONS laughing, and nobody helping, when it finally happens in murkastan.
Don't be there.


----------



## Intense (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...



I hope not. True Science is based on more than thought and hope though. I wish we were more informed.


----------



## mdn2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Under the rule of Marxism things like this are not uncommon


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2011)

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Ironically, no one seems to have read my post on the last page.

Fireworks scared the birds at night.

They are blind at night.

They flew into the ground.

USA TODAY 1/6/2011


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They shoot fireworks off last year and the year before and the year before and within those years at least  3 times a year.

They shoot off fireworks around my house a buch of times I have yet to see or hear about mass death of birds.


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



USA Today says these were really big Fireworks


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 7, 2011)

This simply won't die. You would probably have to ask the residents of Beebe Arakansas if any significant fireworks were going off. Is there an ordinance preventing such things on New Years Eve? These birds suffered blunt trauma. They ran into things mostly. They did not just fall dead out of the sky.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Nothing new fireworks are fireworks. They are all the same. That uis when it comes to these types of firework displays


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2011)

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



I wonder if we'll ever know.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 7, 2011)

Omg it's a sign of the apocalypse!


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why else were the birds flying at night?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2011)

> It has been a bad week for wild animals.
> 
> Starting just before the turn of the New Year, 500 red-wing blackbirds died together in Louisiana. Some 100 jackdaws turned up dead on a street in Sweden. And in Arkansas, an estimated 100,000 fish went belly-up the day before 5,000 blackbirds slammed into roofs, mailboxes and the ground at full speed.
> 
> ...



Birds Falling From the Sky Not Unusual : Discovery News


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 7, 2011)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



It's more believeablke that the government had killed John Wheeler than it is to think that something that has been done for years every years shooting off  fireworks caused the deaths of birds worlkd wide.


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 7, 2011)

I think as in most cases of things like this there is a natural, rational explanation that makes more sense than fireworks that happen every year without incident. I also think we'll never know what it is. Probably because they're not looking for it.

I just like mysteries.


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So, you don't have any reason that birds are flying at night, huh.....

 a firework falling into their roost would cause them to fly.


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2011)

> *
> In Beebe, on the other hand, thousands of blackbirds had settled for the night in trees near people's homes. After a series of fireworks blasts went off on New Year's Eve, the birds were startled off their roosts. Because blackbirds can't see at night, they ended up flying all over the place, mostly downward.*



Birds Falling From the Sky Not Unusual : Discovery News[/QUOTE]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 7, 2011)

Apparently the only thing abnormal about these die offs is that we noticed.

Kinda makes me wonder

Can we humans have mass die offs?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 7, 2011)

6000 birds in an a few hours is hardly normal.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 7, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> I think as in most cases of things like this there is a natural, rational explanation that makes more sense than fireworks that happen every year without incident. I also think we'll never know what it is. Probably because they're not looking for it.
> 
> I just like mysteries.



don't know if anyone mentioned this, but on my local news it said a bunch of dead birds were reported in Tennessee today that all had something blue in their beaks, and Italy had a bunch of dead Doves falling from the sky today....

THIS is Bigger than we know....imo.


----------



## Samir (Jan 8, 2011)

jews the problem 
too many jews in us
kill them now


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > I think as in most cases of things like this there is a natural, rational explanation that makes more sense than fireworks that happen every year without incident. I also think we'll never know what it is. Probably because they're not looking for it.
> ...



Yes.  The fish are dying en masse as well.  Were they traumatized by the fireworks too?

I thinki not..  

I've been meaning to ask you, Care.  How did you handle 1-1-11?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3152963-post1.html


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 8, 2011)

OK look, I live in Arkansas, and eventhough Beebe is a few hours south the climate is similiar. New Years Eve was relatively cold, probably in the upper 20's for that area. When you consider the movement of sound waves through cold air WITHOUT snow cover theory holds water. I don't see anything particularly odd about this. Of course, I've never seen birds fall out of the sky on the 4th of July either, but that is a very different set of circumstances.


----------



## Samir (Jan 8, 2011)

you ugly jew


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...





I refused to write its date in that manner!  it was 1/1/2011 in my house!

still too many ones and ELEVENs FOR COMFORT THOUGH!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------


This bird/fish thing is not looking good to me either......

and of course, the Bible book of Revelation that i coincidentally  just read, saying 1/3 of the birds and 1/3 of the fish would be killed/would die off in one of its 7 plagues prophesy has me just slightly freaked out.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



A couple of them mentioned you in that thread.  So funny.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



huh?  what thread sarah?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3152963-post1.html 

I posted this NYD.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 8, 2011)

Samir said:


> you ugly jew



I really wish you had the opportunity to express that hate to my face, I really do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



This must be the first year that we have ever had fireworks display. I doubt we will ever have them again as a nation. I guess the birds at Beebe were spooked by the fireworks world wide. However if thats what you will accept as an answer go for it, eat it up. As for me anything but that is a more logical explaination. How would you explain the mass fish kill in the same state?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> Samir said:
> 
> 
> > you ugly jew
> ...



Why respond to the troll, neg him like I did and move on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Pole Shift 
Shift in the magnetic north pole forces airport runway closure 
http://story.birminghamstar.com/ind...tic-north-pole-forces-airport-runway-closure/
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIfsd_yf3Eo[/ame]


Even though the guy sounds like a backwoods reject I felt this might be of intrest with the thread.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn3ZmOKWUQE&feature=recentlik[/ame]


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes big Reb, I saw on the news last night about the polar shift taking place....and we know birds use the magnetic field for travel.


----------



## rdean (Jan 8, 2011)

Mystery of Falling Birds?

Withdrawal from Viagra.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Yes big Reb, I saw on the news last night about the polar shift taking place....and we know birds use the magnetic field for travel.



The reason I posted the video was because they mentioned the bird deahs and this might have been a cause.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 8, 2011)

Apparently people walking around with too much change in their pockets has created this magnetic shift.  Come on people be green, half of you walk in a counuter-clockwise motion.  lol


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> >
> > The birds -- most of which were dead -- were red-winged blackbirds and starlings, and they were found within a one-mile area of Beebe, about 40 miles northeast of Little Rock, the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission said. Birds fell over about a one-mile area, the commission said in a statement.
> >
> ...


AGW?  Thats funny.  AGW is like einstiens theory of everything, no matter what happens you can blame it on AGW.

Given the pattern of the bird and fishkills I would say its likely a result of some unusual vulcanism.  SO2 would have the effects on both the birds and the fish that I've seen so far and SO2 is a precurser to a vlocanic event.  Not to say that is the reason, but its the only one I've seen so far that makes any sence to all of the recent incidents.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNN) -- Arkansas game officials hope testing scheduled to begin Monday will solve the mystery of why up to 5,000 birds fell from the sky just before midnight New Year's Eve.
> ...



They don't have volcanos in Arkansas.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2011)

What I want to know is what is the blue stuff is that was on the birds in a certain area.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

peach174 said:


> What I want to know is what is the blue stuff is that was on the birds in a certain area.



Volcanic ash?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2011)

Is volcanic ash blue? 
I don't think so.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Is volcanic ash blue?
> I don't think so.



Bluish..


----------



## peach174 (Jan 8, 2011)

OK I didn't know.
It will be interesting to find out after the tests that they are doing.


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> BenNatuf said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


No, but they do have the Mississippi river.



> Geologically, the state of Mississippi is dominated by the Mississippi Embayment along its western side&#8212;not the Mississippi River. This is a deep trough or thin spot in the North American continent where a new ocean tried to form once upon a time, cracking the crustal plate and leaving it weakened ever since. Such a structure is also called an aulacogen ("aw-LACK-o-gen"). The Mississippi River has run down the embayment ever since.


which incidently connects to the platt river that runs through yellowstone... which also coincidently is conected to the same fault thats causing the recent earthquakes in Utah.

Mississippi Geologic Map - Geologic Maps of the 50 United States

additionally the birds that dived in italy are also in a vulcanicly active zone, and the frozen lobster and crabs washing up in GB of course are also as the midatlantic rift is the second most volcanicly active region on earth (next to the ring of fire).  CDegassing of SO2 is a precursser to volcanic activity, and its the only gas that fits the bill for each of the areas thats seen these wierd things happenning,  In fact in Manatoba yesterday their was another event and degassing was witnessed by inuit tribesman nearby.  (the rapid degassing could also explain the frozen lobster... which, could be a boon if a volcano actually blows, fresh fully cooked frozen lobster... no processing)

BTW, i did see one site that was trying to link it to AGW (no surprise there), something about the greenland ice sheet sliding into the ocean and the NADWC stalling.  They however failed to explain how two things that haven't happenned yet would effect things that have.  Which is also not surprising since its the same backward assed thinking the AGW high preists use to butress the mythos of thier church.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BenNatuf said:
> ...


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> BenNatuf said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

peach174 said:


> What I want to know is what is the blue stuff is that was on the birds in a certain area.


My understanding is that it is asymptomatic for hypoxia.  which is another commonality in the deaths that I've read about


----------



## Valerie (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Yes big Reb, I saw on the news last night about the polar shift taking place....and we know birds use the magnetic field for travel.





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxDFR5lKCNE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

My initial thoughts were a little more wierd and had to do with the dispersannt used in the oil spill causeing some competition for environment between oilo eating microbes and plankton.  Plankton is the largest contributor to SO2 in the atmosphere and a large scale die off...

I was disuaded from that line of thought by a geologist who pointed out that all of the areas involved were potential sites for degassing and the fact that the first theory couldn't explain either the frozen lobster or the events south of the gulf stream.  Not to mention I don;t think that much SO2 could be degassed from the ocean that quickly even in the event of a mass die off of plankton.  The Manatoba story iced it for me, and thats where I'm leaning now.


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You realise we are talking about two different animals, right?

birds =/= fish....

The birds in Beebe were spooked by fireworks. My theory is that once spooked, a lead black bird flew from his roost, cackeling something about "Hope and Change," and the whole flock flew after him. Soon they realised that neither their leader or they could see in the dark, but it was too late; they'd already been flown into the ground.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Why did the fireworks only spook one spieces of bird? And yes there was also a mass fish kill in the same state around the same time. The fireworks cannot be used to explain that


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The fireworks spooked a large flock of starlings _and blackbirds_. Maybe they were the only birds spooked; maybe there were other birds spooked, but they didn't follow the flock of blackbirds and starlings

I'm certain all sorts of animals in AR died on New Years Day: doesn't mean they all died from the same "mysterious" cause.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 8, 2011)

> Published: January 8, 2011
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/weekinreview/09gorman.html
> 
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/weekinreview/09gorman.html


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2011)

seriously samson... the fireworks makes no sense when they are showing up dead throughout the world....

Tennessee and in Italy yesterday....with turtle doves and they ALL had a blue substance/coloring in their beaks.

this happened back in 2007 also, 4000 fell from sky in western australia, some in austin texas too....

they never told us why, they couldn't determine it....as far as i know....


----------



## Valerie (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> seriously samson... the fireworks makes no sense when they are showing up dead throughout the world....
> 
> Tennessee and in Italy yesterday....with turtle doves and they ALL had a blue substance/coloring in their beaks.
> 
> ...





All the experts are shrugging these events off as circumstantial coincidences and massive flock die-offs have always occurred, so without some positive lab results I have a harder time believing it is anything other than that...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...





> The fireworks spooked a large flock of starlings _and blackbirds_. Maybe they were the only birds spooked; maybe there were other birds spooked, but they didn't follow the flock of blackbirds and starlings



How much do ou go into the woods, or how many nature show have you ever watched? Animals when they become spooked everyone of them will scatter. They are not like humans some get excited and run some stay an investigate.




> I'm certain all sorts of animals in AR died on New Years Day: doesn't mean they all died from the same "mysterious" cause



If the fireworks caused the death of the birds how does it explain the mass death of fish 100 miles away  a day before the mass deah at Beebe? 80,000 to 100,000 were killed in the Arkansa river.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > seriously samson... the fireworks makes no sense when they are showing up dead throughout the world....
> ...



Afterreading his reply a second time  think he was joking notice the hope and change comment which I over looked the first time. Damn you Samson


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > seriously samson... the fireworks makes no sense when they are showing up dead throughout the world....
> ...



i wonder if they have statistics to show us that can support this?  Like can they show us the occurrences of such massive bird deaths over the last 2 decades, and the trend of such, that shows us that these deaths are not increasing over this time period?  

They probably have these figures, otherwise how could they state it is not abnormal...?  i sure wish they would release them, so the math nuts like me could review them....!


----------



## Valerie (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...







> "Aflockalypse," as the Washington Post and other news outlets are calling the bird die offs, can now be studied, along with the other animal deaths, online at the single Google webpage.
> 
> 
> *Mass Animal Deaths Tracked by Google Maps*
> ...


Mass Animal Deaths Tracked by Google Maps : Discovery News


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




It doesn't explain the fish deaths. I'm not saying the fireworks scared the fish.

Have you ever seen a flock of  birds? They don't flucking scatter...thus the term "flock."


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> seriously samson... the fireworks makes no sense when they are showing up dead throughout the world....
> 
> Tennessee and in Italy yesterday....with turtle doves and they ALL had a blue substance/coloring in their beaks.
> 
> ...



What happened in Italy or Australia? Where is the evidence?


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





I'm always very serious, particularly about birds.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Yes, he's quite the clever little old jokester, isn't he.  You usually have to read his posts a second time just to put the words in the right order.


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > seriously samson... the fireworks makes no sense when they are showing up dead throughout the world....
> ...


The birds and fish are dying of suffocation according to the sources I;ve seen,  Kinda rules out fireworks


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The fireworks do not account for the fish and crab deaths. There's no way they can say fireworks had anything to do with the mass death of fish and crabs.  lobsters around the world.


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Sources you've seen?

Like who?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> BenNatuf said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



It seems bats are also falling victim

UPDATE 5: First birds, then fish...now bats. 70 bats were found dead in Tuscon, Arizona last week. A man walking his dog found the dead Mexican Free-tailed bats on a walking path under a bridge on December 28th. The bat carcasses have been sent off to the Arizona Department of health Services for testing. Officials surmise that unseasonably warm weather may have caused the bat deaths. These bats, according to wildlife experts, should have migrated to Mexico two months ago...

Reports of dead birds and fish still coming in from around the world


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

> Once common throughout most of the state, the horny toad (or Texas Horned Lizard) has disappeared from many parts of its former range over the past 30 years. Its disappearance has been blamed on many factors, including collection for the pet trade, spread of the red imported fire ant, changes in land use, and environmental contaminants. _*For the most part, however, the decline of the Texas Horned Lizard has remained a mystery with little understanding of the management actions that could be taken to restore it.*_



TPWD: Texas Horned Lizard Watch -- Welcome


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> BenNatuf said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


news sources.  said they died of hypoxia


----------



## Valerie (Jan 8, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > BenNatuf said:
> ...





Which birds...?  Link?


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 8, 2011)

There is another thing that points to possible volcanic degassing... the magnetic poles are moving further and faster than ever before reportedly because of something to do with the earths core.  This could also have an effect on migratory birds and fish


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > BenNatuf said:
> ...



My news sources just told me they died of being fed bullshit on a message board.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 10, 2011)

> he sudden plummeting to the ground of  thousands of red-winged blackbirds in Beebe, Arkansas on New Year's Eve  grabbed the headlines around the world. However, this came after a  horrific mass fish kill of 100,000 drum fish in the same State 160 km  away on December 30, and another mass bird kill on January 3 just south  of Arkansas, 500 more birds. Now we discover than on December 29 in  Haiti, scores of fish were found dead in Lake Azuei and since December  24, in the area of Fond Parisien and Malpasse.
> And today in Volusia County, Florida,  thousands of fish found floating dead in Spruce Creek, Port Orange.  The  fish were ladyfish, catfish and mullet. Conflicting reports point  towards the weather (the official line is a reaction to the cold), a  hypothesis dashed by locals who say it has been mild. As if that were  not enough, further north in Chesapeake Bay, lying between Virginia and  Maryland, two million fish are reported dead in another kill.



What is going on? - English pravda.ru


----------



## IanC (Jan 10, 2011)

end of days

say your prayers


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 10, 2011)

too many CFL light bulbs being used...............the birds are the first to get whacked


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 10, 2011)

It would appear on the news stories i heard today that the initial claim of Hypoxia given as the reason for the birds dying in itlay has been changed to a diagnosis of death due to indegestion bought on by overeating...

I'm not kidding

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-doves-fall-dead-Italy-blue-stain-beaks.html




I'm sorry, but that makes no sence at all.


----------



## Samson (Jan 10, 2011)

IanC said:


> end of days
> 
> say your prayers




A camal will fit through the eye of a needle before a rich man enters heaven.




Send me all your money


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 10, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> There is another thing that points to possible volcanic degassing... the magnetic poles are moving further and faster than ever before reportedly because of something to do with the earths core.  This could also have an effect on migratory birds and fish



There is evidence of literally thousands of pole shifts over Earth's history. These shifts have not had any correlation with either mass extinctions or mass volcanism. Nor does the evidence give any indication of how quickly the process "normally" takes place, only that it is a frequent and common occurrence in terms of geological time.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2011)

Most likely, they flew over a meth lab.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 10, 2011)

goldcatt said:


> BenNatuf said:
> 
> 
> > There is another thing that points to possible volcanic degassing... the magnetic poles are moving further and faster than ever before reportedly because of something to do with the earths core.  This could also have an effect on migratory birds and fish
> ...


perhaps you've heard, an absence of evidence is not evedence of absence.  I also spoke only of Volcanic degassing, not any volcanoes.  And who said anything about any mass extinction?  Thousands of pole shifts?  not quite



> Such reversals, recorded in the magnetism of ancient rocks, are unpredictable. They come at irregular intervals averaging about 300,000 years; the last one was 780,000 years ago... Reversals take a few thousand years to complete


we evidently know a little more than you think

Earth&#39;s Inconstant Magnetic Field - NASA Science


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 10, 2011)

Also apparentlty the last pole reversal coincides with the boundary between the early and mid pleistocene.  Though it not much of a boudary there is evedence that that is the time when the quarternary climate stabalizede in the 100K year cycles its been locked in ever since from a 41K yr cycle it had for the couple million years before that also may have coincided with the end of a period of maximum obliquity sensativity.

http://www.moraymo.us/2007_Lisiecki+Raymo.pdf


----------



## Samson (Jan 10, 2011)

JBeukema said:


>



Mother Nature can be such a Bitch.


----------



## BenNatuf (Jan 15, 2011)

odd.  likely coincidence, but..... odd.

Red sky at night... Sicily looks on as Mount Etna erupts in spectacular fashion | Mail Online


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 16, 2011)

This person is keeping track of more animal deaths

Mass Animal Deaths - Google Maps


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I mentioned this before

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orA5zEGsihI&feature=recentu[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > BenNatuf said:
> ...



I agree that magnetic shift is going on and can fuck with the birds. I hope it dont get any worst.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 18, 2011)

Earth is overdue for a polar inversion


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 18, 2011)

OK lets play the connection game
1. We have reports of Mass death of wild life in certain regions of the world not all over the world just certain places
2. The ne have the report of the mysterous murder of a former high ranking government offical with no follow up
Top US Official MURDERED for Exposing Cause of Bird & Fish Kills WMD Phosgene

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoQvdkIq2mI&feature=bulletin[/ame]


John P Wheeler III: Former Special Assistant to the Secretary of the Air Force, Member of Council on Foreign Relations, Consultant to Mitre Corporation Found Dumped in Landfill 
cryptogon.com  John P Wheeler III: Former Special Assistant to the Secretary of the Air Force, Member of Council on Foreign Relations, Consultant to Mitre Corporation Found Dumped in Landfill[/QUOTE]

3. Then we have this just recntly release information
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orA5zEGsihI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

4. then we had the shooting in Arizona, is it connected or just a distraction? Not sure but I found this out
Napolitano 'Committed Criminal Conspiracy' With Judge John Roll Who Was Slain Today 
http://apcheck.blogspot.com/2011/01/napolitano-committed-criminal.html

5. I have provided information where the government has admitted to dumping Chem. from the air
Government Now Admits, That Chemtrails Are REAL!!

Government Admits, Chemtrails real - T-Six

At first I thought this was natures way, but not quite so sure anymore. I have never been one of those chem trail chasers


----------



## Aves (Jan 18, 2011)

Im from the European Ornithologists Union and our goal objectives are advancement of ornithology and the promotion of the scientific study of birds. And we were very concerned and upset because of numerous bird deaths around the world, particularly in Europe and North America.
We have a lot of fellow bird spotters all over the world, so we keep receiving information about the birds all the time. Recently we got information that mass bird deaths coincided with the new radar equipment testing, which will be used as a part of the US national missile defense. We all know that all of our digital devices cause radiation, but the radar equipment radiation is extremely high. In small doses its relatively harmless (mobile phone), but if the level is overrated it will cause serious diseases and can be even lethal (applicable to radar equipment). These birds were under the severe radiation for a short period of time, but it was enough for the mass bird deaths. And now imagine what will happen if the US NMD will be deployed near the cities, settlements, etc. It may cause the increase of mortality among people!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 18, 2011)

Aves said:


> Im from the European Ornithologists Union and our goal objectives are advancement of ornithology and the promotion of the scientific study of birds. And we were very concerned and upset because of numerous bird deaths around the world, particularly in Europe and North America.
> We have a lot of fellow bird spotters all over the world, so we keep receiving information about the birds all the time. Recently we got information that mass bird deaths coincided with the new radar equipment testing, which will be used as a part of the US national missile defense. We all know that all of our digital devices cause radiation, but the radar equipment radiation is extremely high. In small doses its relatively harmless (mobile phone), but if the level is overrated it will cause serious diseases and can be even lethal (applicable to radar equipment). These birds were under the severe radiation for a short period of time, but it was enough for the mass bird deaths. And now imagine what will happen if the US NMD will be deployed near the cities, settlements, etc. It may cause the increase of mortality among people!



How does that account for the mass fish and or wildlife kills including domesticated animals?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 18, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> This person is keeping track of more animal deaths
> 
> Mass Animal Deaths - Google Maps



Updated map and itlook like a million pen marks
Mass Animal Death* - Google Maps


----------



## signelect (Jan 19, 2011)

It is amazing how today when something happens everyone knows about it in minutes, TV, twitter, face book and so on.  some of you may remember the days when we wrote letters and mailed them and waited two weeks to get a response.  I suspect that a lot of things have been happening all long but we never heard about it.  Today we can watch war live on TV.  It is instant gratification time.  It is much more fun to blog or post about some wild theory, mostly without any valid evidence that to just move on.  I know, let blame it on talk radio.  The hostile rhetoric in the air waves did it.  By the way who is rhetoric?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 23, 2011)

USDA found to be poisoning bird populations, causing mass die-offs involving millions of birds


Learn more: USDA found to be poisoning bird populations, causing mass die-offs involving millions of birds


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 23, 2011)

USDA responsible for mass poisoning of millions of birds - NaturalNews.tv


----------



## waltky (Feb 15, 2011)

'Undetermined Number Of Gulls' Found Dead On Florida Lake...

*Recent Gull Deaths on a Winter Haven Lake Are Investigated*
_Monday, February 14, 2011 - State wildlife scientists are investigating the recent deaths of an undetermined number of gulls on a suburban Winter Haven lake._


> The gull deaths were reported late last week on Lake Thomas.
> 
> Wendy Quigley, spokeswoman for the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission's Fish and Wildlife Research Institute in St. Petersburg, said three of the dead birds were brought back to the institute for a necropsy, which will be performed later this week.
> 
> ...



See also:

*'Millions' Of Dead Fish In South Florida*
_February 15, 2011 - Just when you thought the animal deaths were finally coming to an end, a massive fish die off was reported at a South Florida state park.  Masses of dead fish were found floating in the water at Sebastian Inlet State Park on February 4.  Officials believe that low oxygen levels in the water are to blame._


> However, tests did not confirm that marine algae contributed to the die off, according to Carli Segelson, a spokeswoman for the states Fish and Wildlife Research Institute in St. Petersburg. It still remains the main suspect, though.  Algae blooms, or the proliferation of microscopic plants, can occur and disappear so you cannot see them directly during the testing the agency did of water samples taken from the inlet, she said Wednesday.  Oxygen levels in the water were low enough to kill  1 to 1.4 per milliliter versus the normal 6 to 8  said state research associate Micah Bakenhaster. And a proliferation of algae can absorb oxygen.
> 
> Most of the dead fish were baitfish that likely were following food into the low oxygen waters.  They were in the wrong place at the wrong time, Bakenhaster said.  Because the massive deaths have been blamed to low oxygen levels in the water, the state lab wont check for toxins in the fish. There is not enough evidence to show it is worthwhile, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Jan 1, 2012)

> January 1, 2012
> 
> Thousands of dead blackbirds rained down on a town in central Arkansas last New Year's Eve after revelers set off fireworks that spooked them from their roost, and officials were reporting a similar occurrence Saturday as 2012 approached.
> 
> ...



Dead Blackbirds Fall In Arkansas Town, Again : NPR


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 1, 2012)

Valerie said:


> > January 1, 2012
> >
> > Thousands of dead blackbirds rained down on a town in central Arkansas last New Year's Eve after revelers set off fireworks that spooked them from their roost, and officials were reporting a similar occurrence Saturday as 2012 approached.
> >
> ...



Wow.  Nice update, Val.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 1, 2012)

It's called rednecks with guns, drunk, acting crazy, and shooting lots of stuff in the air.


----------

